# Sun Series LED from Mars Hydro (formerly TopLED)



## Joe420Camel (Apr 2, 2015)

. 

Thoughts?
Input?

"Same" company as the reflector series and MarsII lights a lot of us use.


http://www.mars-hydro.com/led-grow-light/sun-series

$360.00
200 x 3w chips @ 300w DRAW (+/-5%)***
COB, 5 chip clusters


Product structure
Type:......................Sun Series 200W
Input Voltage:........AC100-240V
Frequency:.............50-60HZ
Working Temperature(°C):-20&#65374;40&#8451;&#65292;45%-95%RH
Weight:..................5.84KG
Input Power:...........300W±5%***
LED Output Power200PCS 120R40B40W
Input Current:........1.2-3.5A
Power Factor:......... >0.95
Dimension:325*280*90mm

Coverage:3x3feet @15inch





> Color Parameters
> Chromaticity Coordinate: x=0.3787 y=0.2628
> Chromaticity Coordinate: u'=0.3787 y'=0.2628(duy=-6.21e-02)
> Tc=2665K Dominant WL:ld=610.2nm Purity=25.2% Centerid WL:596.0nm
> ...



View attachment sun-seriesA.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Apr 2, 2015)

They have some test grows on 420 magazine forum you could checkout, I think Colorado's finest is or may have finished his test grow with the light, I have not checked.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 2, 2015)

They look like they they are going to be decent.. not entirely for sale yet, but SOON. 

:aok:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 2, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> They look like they they are going to be decent.. not entirely for sale yet, but SOON.
> 
> :aok:


 
well, it says its: "In Stock" 
the sight just doesn't make it easy to find the BUY IT button

http://www.mars-hydro.com/sun-series-led-grow-light-200x3w.html


(Yes, one is on order.  Yes, I have a 4 square foot space and like 6 LED fixtures... I'm a tech addict)

:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 2, 2015)

I've spoke with Sara. It's not available yet according to her last week. So, unless things have changed?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 2, 2015)

Just bought 8x 400w fixtures.. about ready to buy a 9th actually  Ask her about Cob just last week, she said they are waiting on a patent.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 2, 2015)

All convo from Sara is mostly done in public view on 420 mag. She has a dedicated thread there, in which she's replied almost everyday since 2013 on behalf of Mars Hydro. 

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/420-sponsors/190983-mars-hydro-led-grow-light-discussion-773.html

This is where I started talking to her (after PJ recommended the lights) and got the best discount possible with her, via Skype. 
She put all her contact info in her sig.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 2, 2015)

sight also does not make it clear "BUY IT" = preorder :hitchair:



> Availability: In stock





> Sun Series 200x3w
> Preorde Sun Series 200w
> 1 $360.00
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 2, 2015)

lol, I'm so "in the know" currently, after doing a month of solid LED research (THANKS PJ!) 

I'm waiting for them to be available and going to con Sara into getting me one super cheap ... lol!!  Maybe not, but I can try!


----------



## MR1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Fang ,I would think it would be a step down in penatration even being cob lights, they are still 3 watt just clustered together.


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 2, 2015)

I won't get in to too many details, but I said on this very site COB style LED's would be the wave of the future. I've been testing the tech about a year or so now. 

The promising thing is that you can get these closer to the plants which actually allows one to flower down in the plant further.

The negative is if you loose just one diode, it's really hard to tell with the naked eye and losing one changes the color spectrum. How much damage is done is pretty much an unknown now, but I am hopeful they will overcome the issue.

Not been over to 420mag in ages, but the place is over run with LED companies showing up all the time. 

I love the fact they call out some of the products that suck, but seems 90% of them do. Seems "most" on there are the very people you don't want to buy from. 

I guess I kind of have a problem with the whole sponsorship crap they allow there, and they'll allow any swinging Richard to pay to be there...

As for the new Mars light, ehh. These guys make a "decent" light for the price. It isn't even close to the top dog, but it for sure isn't as bad as most of the other guys out there who charge the same amount. 

They sell because they are priced at a level where people can actually splurge a bit and get them, but still know that you get what you pay for.

There are a few companies that have been using COB tech for a minute now. If you're down to try that tech, I'd go with someone who has been doing it over a company who is just now about to get in.
:2cents:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 2, 2015)

> If you're down to try that tech, I'd go with someone who has been doing it over a company who is just now about to get in.
> :2cents:



If you're down to name drop, that'd be great PJ  Haven't seen you suggest much other than Mars, but I'm not stalking you either, so you may have said it a few times. 

Would love a general list of models and such of who and what you'd recommend that is current. :aok:


----------



## MR1 (Apr 2, 2015)

I do believe this is their second stab at it, the first was a fail due to heat issues. 8 fans in this one, see if they hold out.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 2, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> If you're down to name drop, that'd be great PJ  Haven't seen you suggest much other than Mars, but I'm not stalking you either, so you may have said it a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> Would love a general list of models and such of who and what you'd recommend that is current.



:yeahthat:

As this (seems) to be a pre-order I can cancel.

Not like I NEED more lights or NEED to spend more $$ but ... honestly, I'm just a sucker for new tech.
(I looked @ those KIND too DGF lol)


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 2, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> If you're down to name drop, that'd be great PJ  Haven't seen you suggest much other than Mars, but I'm not stalking you either, so you may have said it a few times.
> 
> Would love a general list of models and such of who and what you'd recommend that is current. :aok:


From what I have seen, the average person on this site is only willing to spend a certain amount of money on LED tech, hence my reasoning for sending people in the direction of Mars.

My answer to who would I buy from is always me because I have lights built to my specs with a disclosure in place so my tech can not be shared.

That said, most of what I do now a days is pretty much in line with HydrogrowLED does.

https://www.hydrogrowled.com/Sol-LED-Grow-Lights-C59.aspx

They were one of the first to release the tech, so if I was buying from a third party, that's who I would buy from.

I can't stand their sales tactics, but they make a very nice light and they know it for sure.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 2, 2015)

LOL and the circle is complete, I bought a Sol2 (200w) as my first light.

oh, I see they dropped the (watts) 50/100 and went to 45/85
(wonder if its just the #'s they use or a change in hardware)

:48:

last edit (I promise)
PJ,
would you PM me some info?
I will be in a 3x3 tent, DWC, 
1 (one) plant @ a time till the laws change (ohio/federal)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 2, 2015)

So.. I should purchase something like this for my experimental space right? 

https://www.hydrogrowled.com/Sol-4-175W-350W-LED-Grow-Light-(G4)-P159C59.aspx

Thanks PJ, appreciate your look into it. I mean, I can't just say "hey PJ, I'll buy a light off of you".. so appreciate any and all direction you'd point. The Kind lights seemed quite awesome and won some award, but you quickly got me in check there. My friend has a couple of Hydrogrow lights.


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 2, 2015)

MR1 said:


> I do believe this is their second stab at it, the first was a fail due to heat issues. 8 fans in this one, see if they hold out.



And the way tech is going that isn't really a good thing. The main focus is being the first to release a COB light with Zero fans.

Once that can be done, HID lights will be a thing of the past. Once everyone is doing it diode prices will drop allowing the market to mass produce them for everyone instead of this business we have now where everyone wants to keep reinventing the wheel. 

It's so much better today than it was say 4 years ago, but we still have a ways to go.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 2, 2015)

watch the prices Fang, they list the LOW wattage fixture 
you need to select the HIGH one :smoke1:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 2, 2015)

No, my space would be the 2x2 space, and the 45w fixture is rated for 175w draw and posted for 3' x 3' ... so the $649 fixture should rock a 2x2x7

I believe, if I've learned correctly hah  I'm so newwww!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 2, 2015)

2x2=4  x60 = 240
2x2=4  x90 = 360

between 240 and 360 DRAW wattage for a 2x2 space


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 7, 2015)

well, it looks like they ARE shipping them...


4/03/2015 - 
Friday  
10:57 pm At FedEx origin facility  ........SHENZHEN CN 

4/08/2015 - 
Wednesday  
6:07 am ............In transit......  SENNAN-SHI JP

:yay: (?)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 7, 2015)

Get a space going and prepare!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 13, 2015)

.

300w DRAW (confirmed) 

more later tonight

:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 13, 2015)

Ooooo.. nice Joe, thanks mate!! :aok:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 13, 2015)

.

oops, all the screws came out... 
and the camera started taking pictures

:48: 

View attachment PICT1293.jpg


View attachment PICT1290.jpg


View attachment PICT1289.jpg


View attachment PICT1288.jpg


View attachment PICT1295.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 13, 2015)

Hmm, to my eye, everything looks good. Power supply, heat sinks and all wiring looks solid. I wonder ... those are CREE ya? Wonder how that light will work!!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 13, 2015)

.

first thoughts

its heavy (seems most of the weight is in the PSUs)

the light seems less pink than other LED fixtures

I can feel more heat on my hand, even 10-12" away whereas, lets say, a TOPLED reflector series you can't feel heat till you "touching" and even then its minimal.

NOT saying this burnt my hand just you can feel the radiant heat from the light.

:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 13, 2015)

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> first thoughts
> 
> ...



I can feel it on my 400's.. your topled reflector is naturally going to be much much cooler :aok:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 13, 2015)

.

not easy without the stand...

but something to look @

:48:

ya, I was going to add 300w of light IS going to be warm no matter how you turn it.


. 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (May 1, 2015)

.

ALL these are done @ 16" off that wall, 15" off the top of the meter.


the last pic has a reading of  185

:48: 

View attachment PICT1366.jpg


View attachment PICT1367.jpg


View attachment PICT1368.jpg


View attachment PICT1372.jpg


View attachment PICT1370.jpg


View attachment PICT1371.jpg


----------

